# Perineal Exploration



## TnRushFan (Jan 10, 2019)

Good morning,

Does anyone know how to code an open perineal exploration?

My patient was docked for a urethroplasty but they could not perform...only open exploration with the scope work.

PROCEDURES PERFORMED:
Perineal exploration. 
Cystourethroscopy and urethral dilation. 
Complex Foley catheter placement. 

*urethroscopy

-->5 cm incision on the perineum in this area
* urethra was identified
* retractor was placed
-->Given the appearance of this tissue and the proximal extent, he was not a good candidate for a urethroplasty.

* cystoscope was reinserted
*catheter was placed 
*suprapubic tube was then replaced 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TnRushFan (Jan 11, 2019)

...any advice out there...?


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 11, 2019)

TnRushFan said:


> ...any advice out there...?



Maybe 53010?


----------

